# Unhappy sexlife in marriage of 10years



## bornin73guy (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome website, just found it! Anyway, married 10+ years and everything is great except the sex. Honestly, the sex has never been good but it's only gotten worse.

I am incredibly attracted to my wife, but it seems that she has zero sexuality and has no real interest in bed. I never expected this. I think she has a warped view on sex and who knows where that came from. 

I'm kind of up for anything while she is as conservative as it gets. Only sex after she showers, in bed, barely any lights/candles, shirt mostly stays on and missionary position all the time. It's really old at this point. I've had the talk with her countless times and it just comes down to sex is not a priority to her. And being "good" at it and a decent lover is completely foreign to her.

Awesome person, great mom, terrible lover...

Not sure I am looking for an answer here but it felt good to vent!!


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Was she like this before you got married? If yes, what did you expect? If no, join the club.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bornin73guy said:


> Awesome website, just found it! Anyway, married 10+ years and everything is great except the sex. Honestly, the sex has never been good but it's only gotten worse.
> 
> I am incredibly attracted to my wife, but it seems that she has zero sexuality and has no real interest in bed. I never expected this. I think she has a warped view on sex and who knows where that came from.
> 
> ...


How do you typically go about initiating sex or seducing her?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

bornin73guy said:


> Awesome website, just found it! Anyway, married 10+ years and everything is great except the sex. Honestly, the sex has never been good but it's only gotten worse.
> 
> I am incredibly attracted to my wife, but it seems that she has zero sexuality and has no real interest in bed. I never expected this. I think she has a warped view on sex and who knows where that came from.
> 
> ...


 Tell her that sex is a priority to you. The door swings both ways but if she was like this before marriage, then you got what you wanted.


----------



## bornin73guy (Oct 7, 2013)

In the 13 years we have been together I've tried every different way imaginable. Romantic weekends away, date nights, dinners for two, etc. No matter what is done her performance is always the same. Guess the reality is she has always been like this and really has desire to change. Everything to her is "gross or kinky" other than regular sex. Even when we've watched porn together she will comment "well they do that becuase they have to and are getting paid" and that no one really does BJ's, anal, dresses up, etc.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Send your wife here to learn how normal married Christians get freaky. Maybe this will give her permission to let that inner freak out? Read it with her. Daily! But give it a week or two before the ideas begin to sink in before you try to have sex again. Then stick to vanilla boring sex for a while. But keep doing your daily reading together. I bet within a month of daily reading together, she's itching to try something new!

Christian Nymphos | Married Sex: Spicy, the way God intended it to be!


----------

